# Itchy Butt and Flaky skin



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Lately I have noticed a patch of fur in between Thor's hips that is always wet and sticking up. I have seen him biting there a lot as well. I pulled the hair around looking for fleas or anything and I found a lot of flaky dandruff-y skin there. I got the brush and really cranked on that area and got a lot of fur out but he is still going over that spot. 
What is this? What can I do to help? 
(and dont say vet please that is a given)


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

OKAY YIKES I really need some advice now!!! 
After more digging, when he was sleeping, I found a circular patch of skin that is all yellow colored and flaky. As I moved more hair around i noticed a small part of it that was bleeding and looked like the area was oozing. 
I am gagging! My husband got the flashlight and we looked at it....EW!
What is this thing??????????????


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have read that yeast can cause the flaking skin to be yellow.

Can you post a picture?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I am going to try that now. (to post a picture)


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

IN the first pic you can kina see the bloody area. IN the second you can see the yellowed area and where his hair there has matted together. he has really long hair and its hard to find that spot and get the hair outta the way.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a very irritated and possibly infected hot spot. Definitely take him to the vet. What are you feeding him?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah, that does look really infected (goopy). It looks painful, irritating.

The vet will probably want to cut the hair back or shave the area to allow the area to dry out.

Could be a hot spot like GatorDog mentioned.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

They will definitely be shaving the area. If you have an e-collar, I'd put it on him to prevent him from irritating it any further until you can get him to a vet.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Looks like a very irritated and possibly infected hot spot. Definitely take him to the vet. What are you feeding him?


I feed him 4health. eggs and yogurt sometimes. He gets 2-4 cups a day. 
How could he get a hotspot or something infected there??


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Allergies to food or fleas are typical reasons for hot spots. Sometimes it happens if the area was wet or damp for an extended period of time. You should get him anitbiotics to clear it up. You need to keep him from irritating it any more and get him in to the vet so that they can shave the area, clean it, and prescribe the antibiotics.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

marinehoney said:


> I feed him 4health. eggs and yogurt sometimes. He gets 2-4 cups a day.
> How could he get a hotspot or something infected there??


Which 4 Health?

The reason I ask is that we have fed 4 Health for some time and were very happy. When you have multiple dogs that do well on one food life is good.

But for the last 3 months I've been battling hot spots, insane itching, and everything that goes with it. 

We are switching foods to see if that helps.

We normally fed the Chicken formula but I had been buying the Salmon blend when they had it. 

Not saying it is the food but for us right now it is certainly looking like it.


----------

